# Schleien Angeln Jetzt!



## BarschHunter1997 (23. April 2011)

Hallo,
Am kommenden Dienstag ist ein Event (Jungend Angeln) von meinem Angelverein. Bei diesem Event möchte ich auf Schleien Angeln. Welche Montage? Welches Futter? Welcher Köder?.

Also der See an dem ich Fische ist nicht sehr groß ca. 1,2 Hektar und Flach (Max. 4m Tief) und mittelmäßig verkrautet.

Soo, wie soll ich an die sache rangehen? Hab noch nie auf Schleie geangelt. Mir stehen 2 Ruten zur verfügung. 

Bitte Antwortet Schnell!

Freue mich auf jede Antwort 

Und ganz wichtig welches Futter ( Möglichst für Karpfen und Schleie)

Gruß Lukas  |wavey:


----------



## Christian K. (23. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

schlei gut mit wurm oder made.
karpfen mais oder boilie.
es muss ruhig sein jeglicher lärm lässt die  schleien verschwinden.
so leicht wie möglich wenn keine strömung ist 2-3 gramm pose.
am besten eine durchsichtige wo nur die spitze eine farbe hat.
ansonnsten ganz normal.schön fein angeln nicht auf den boden stampfen und leise sein.
nicht alzu tief angeln also nicht zu weit auswerfen
am besten angel auswerfen und 20 meter weiter weg sitzen.
viel glück.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Kann das nicht so ganz bestätigen, die meisten Schleien fange ich auf einzelne Maiskörner.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## riecken (23. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S1YMoBW7bg
Das kann dir evtl helfen Videos machén es oft leicht verständlicher..


----------



## Maren1989 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Habe heute 2 Schleien auf Mais gefangen. Posenmontage schön auf Grund ausgelotet. (Habe ein kleines Blei 4-5cm vor den Haken geklemmt und dieses ausgelotet).

Benutz doch die nächsten Tage für "Trainingsversuche", 

Petri Heil,

Maren


----------



## Udo561 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Hi,
ich werfe da mal Pellets als Köder ein 
Ich fange das Jahr über knapp 100 Schleien , zu 90% auf 16 mm Pellet an der Festbleimontage, neuerdings auch mit Fluo Mini Boilies.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Lesandre (24. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Hallo,
ein gutes Schleienfutter erhälst du,wenn du alte Brötchen in einem Eimer aufweichst,wenn alles schön breiig ist,in ein Netz kippen und ablaufen lassen.
Die Masse wieder zurück in den Eimer,dann gibst du ein,zwei Handvoll (je nach Brotmenge) dunkleres Fertigfutter dazu,drei Handvoll Grund (Maulwurfserde z.B.,perfekt wäre aus nem Misthaufen) und eine große Dose Mais mit Saft,dazu noch eine Handvoll zerschnittene Tauwürmer.
Damit machst du auf jeden Fall nix falsch und die Karpfen finden es auch geil...wichtig ist,daß das Futter dunkel ist,schreckt die Fische nicht ab.
Die hellen Partikel (Mais) darin geben dem Ganzen nen Reiz für die Fische.
Als Köder Mais und Rotwürmer oder halbe Tauwürmer am 10er/12er Haken.

Gruß und viel Erfolg...


----------



## Udo561 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*



Lesandre schrieb:


> Als Köder Mais und Rotwürmer oder halbe Tauwürmer am 10er/12er Haken.
> 
> Gruß und viel Erfolg...



Hi,
mit einem 10/12 Haken dürfte ich "meinen" Schleien nicht kommen , die benötigen schon 8 oder besser noch 6 Haken 
Aber bei uns hier sind die Schleien auch etwas größer :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Lesandre (24. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Okay,wird nicht schaden,den Haken ne Nummer größer zu wählen,da gebe ich dir Recht.
Würde ich aber eher bei der Haarmontage mit Boilies oder Pellets machen,
je nachdem,mit welchen Fischen ich rechnen kann.


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Okay das Hilf schon mal 

Danke

Und jetzt noch eine frage welche Montage im 3-4 m tiefen Wasser? 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Lesandre (24. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Wenn du flachere Bereiche in deinem Gewässer hast,kannst du davon ausgehen,daß sich das Wasser dort wesentlich schneller erwärmt und auch schon die ersten Pflanzen dort wachsen.
Das zieht die Fische an,also solltest du nach flachen Uferbereichen suchen,vielleicht auch eine Bucht oder am Rande eines Schongebiets,wenn vorhanden,und dort anfüttern.
Im tieferen Wasser wirst du wahrscheinlich weniger Erfolg haben,entscheidend ist zur Zeit die Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Lesandre (24. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Sorry,Montage vergessen:

Entweder leichte Montage an der Stipprute oder evtl. mit dem Winkelpicker,ich fische dabei mit einem kleinen Seitenarm den ich in einen Peg-Leg einhänge,der eigentlich für Wagglermontagen gedacht ist.
Der Seitenarm ist nichts anderes als eine 15cm langes Stück Monofilschnur,auf das ich von oben nach unten zunehmend 3 Bleischrote zwischen 4-7g klemme.
Verbindung Hauptschnur (bei mir 0,20mm) zu Vorfach (0,14mm) ohne Wirbel,einfach einschlaufen.
Haken Größe 10.
Mit dem Abstand vom Seitenarm zum Köder kannst du experimentieren,solltest du viele Fehlbisse haben,mach den Abstand einfach mal größer und probiere verschiedene Köder aus.

Gruß..


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Gut aber was soll ich aus meinen Verhältnissen machen? Hab 2 Karpfenruten da es da auch Kaprfen gibt und ne 0,35er mono wegen Hindernissen. Was soll ich machen HILFFEE!

Gruß


----------



## Lesandre (24. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Würde dann mit Mais,Pellets,Frolic oder Miniboilies am Haarvorfach versuchen,das normale "Hair Rig" halt,das dürfte für dein Material die beste Lösung sein.
Das Hair Rig ist dir geläufig,oder?
Falls nicht kannst du alles ausführlich ergooglen,da findest du die Anleitung für alles,Montage und Vorfachmaterial:

Kuck hier :

http://www.fischundfang.de/So-faengt-man/Zielfische/Schleie/Haargenau-auf-Schleien

Und hier:

http://www.xxl-angeln.de/angelkunde...rpfen/die_besten_karpfen_rigs_auf_einen_blick

Wenn noch was unklar ist,immer fragen,schaue später wieder rein.

Gruß...


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Also ich möchte gerne mit pop-up Montage fischen. Bei den Bissen kommen dann auch runs oder wie jetzt ?


----------



## Udo561 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Also ich möchte gerne mit pop-up Montage fischen. Bei den Bissen kommen dann auch runs oder wie jetzt ?


Hi,
ja , je nach Schleie ziehen die auch 5 -10 Meter Schnur von der Rolle.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Muss ich da ein Festblei verwenden oder ein Laufblei ?? und welche Größe?


----------



## Udo561 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Hi,
ich verwende ein 60 Gramm Festblei , dazu ein 6 Haken .
Köder ist ,wie schon geschrieben ein Pellet.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Oha mein lieber Scholli 60 Gr. ist das nicht ein bisschen viel? Ich werfe keine 50m also höchstens 15m  gehen auch 30 oder 25 gramm?


----------



## Udo561 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Ja , 25 Gramm gehen auch , alles eine Frage der Schärfe von deinem Haken 
Kannst aber auch mit der Posenmontage und Mistwürmern angeln :q
Du musst für dich und dein Gewässer die erfolgreichste Montage selber rausfinden.

Mit den Tipps bezüglich des Schleienangelns die ich aus dem Net ziehen konnte war bei mir am Gewässer nichts zu fangen.
Daher angele ich eben etwas anders auf Schleien als die meisten anderen.
Und so muss jeder selber seine Methode entwickeln die an seinem Gewässer am bessten funktioniert.
Gruß Udo
ps. Sonntags auf der Couch oder vor der Paystation fängste nie ne Schleie , dazu musst du auch endlich mal ans Wasser


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Ich würde nicht weniger als 40gr. Bleie benutzen. 
Bei weniger Gewicht hätte ich Bedenken, dass der Haken nicht tief genug greift und der Fisch ihn wieder "abschütteln" kann.


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Okay Danke *-*

Habt ihr irgendwelche Lieblings Haken ? z.B Gamakazu


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2011)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*

Diesen:
http://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/20872/8/20773

und diesen:
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/products/view/11563

Jeweils in Gr. 6 und 8.|wavey:


----------



## Panther1986 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schleien Angeln Jetzt!*



Kurgan schrieb:


> schlei gut mit wurm oder made.
> karpfen mais oder boilie.
> es muss ruhig sein jeglicher lärm lässt die schleien verschwinden.
> so leicht wie möglich wenn keine strömung ist 2-3 gramm pose.
> ...


 

Also Ruhig muss es nicht sein wir haben an unseren See einen "schwimmsteg" das heißt die schleien müssten jedes mal verscheucht werden wenn jemand über diesen steg geht und das ist nicht der fall an einen tag können wir dort über 20 Schlein fangen von 35cm-50cm und größer und das nicht wie hier oft geschrieben wird auf wurm nein nein sondern auf EIN maiskorn


----------

